
Show HN: Building a web app for drinking games over video on shared screens - Pietbull
https://ziago.co
======
Pietbull
Hi HN!

Indie Hacker here. I thought of this idea after trying to play drinking games
over video with friends a while ago. It didn’t really work, so I thought I’ll
build it. I have some extra time with my country being in total lockdown, so
trying to make the best of it.

The games require real-time functionality, so I used Vue.js for front-end with
Firebase Firestore as the DB. I’m using Firebase cloud functions to do some BE
logic, and Hosting also from FB.

I’m pleased with getting to this point in only 12 days, and the reason for
being able to deliver so fast is without a doubt depending on platforms/pre-
built stuff/serverless/using emoji’s over graphics.

I bought a Vue dashboard/UI kit pre-built, so styling was minimal. Had the
domain lying around for the name.

So, here I am after about 12 days, please check it out! And if it sounds like
fun, would love for you to test it with friends! Would love feedback,
suggestions etc.

Next steps is to add more games, especially family friendly ones, and build a
microsite, currently the whole thing is running in an SPA.

It’s at www.ziago.co

P.S If someone is on PH, and thinks it’s shareable enough - would appreciate a
mention.

